# Cartridge Selection



## wolfmanjack (Sep 27, 2006)

I shoot a Browning BAR .270 caliber...I h unt central minnesota? what do you think would be the best load?
Thanks


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

i worked at a sporting goods store this year and allot of 140 grain hornaday light mag was baught. But my dad has hunted for 25 years with a 130 grain pill and killed 2 bull elk, one a 6x6 that weighed 450 cut and wrapped meet, he dropped it one shot at 200 yards so i tihnk a 130 premium bullet is good for everything.my self i shoot a 7mm mag so i do not kno from first hand experience. My uncle has used a 270 for 35 years and only shot 130.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Im gonna say any 130gr federal round would work just fine for you. They are readily available anywhere that sells rifle shells. Just remember once you buy one brand in a certain grain bullet you will want to stick to that one. If you change brands or bullet weight the time you spent sighting in will be wasted and you will have to re-sight.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Well Well Well, If its not LAMA BOY. I am pretty sure I know who you are ac700wildcat. I will just keep you guessing as to who I am, but I know you. Mr Wentz, lol.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Hornady Light mags and Federal High energy loads are not to be used in semi-auto rifles. A 130gn bullet will do just fine.


----------

